

Seven Day Roguelike (7DRL) Challenge 2010 starts March 6th. - postfuturist
http://groups.google.com/group/rec.games.roguelike.development/browse_thread/thread/96fae2f059d0b2b2?pli=1

======
CWuestefeld
I wish that, rather than building another game with rich play but steep
learning curve for all the keystrokes, somebody would take Falcon's Eye
(<http://falconseye.sourceforge.net/> ) a little farther.

------
allenp
Hey thanks for posting this - it is great to get a reminder of these kind of
upcoming events/challenges/contests :)

